# [Démarrage init.d] Problème au boot (Résolu)

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un gros souçi au démarrage depuis peu, lors du démarrage des services Init, un exemple avec sql :

```
dbox2 dev-ruby # /etc/init.d/mysql status

 * Caching service dependencies ...

/var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 1127: 27759 Erreur de segmentation  ( [ -e /etc/conf.d/net ] && [ "${SVCNAME%%.*}" = "net" ] && [ "${SVCNAME#*.}" != "${SVCNAME}" ] && source /etc/conf.d/net; [ -e "/etc/conf.d/${SVCNAME}" ] && source "/etc/conf.d/${SVCNAME}"; [ -e /etc/rc.conf ] && source /etc/rc.conf; function depend () 

{ 

    return 0

}; function depend () 

{ 

    depend net;

    return 0

}; depend; for x in ${RC_NEED};

do

    need "${x}";

done; for x in ${RC_USE};

do

    use "${x}";

done )                                                                    [ ok ]

 * status:  stopped
```

C'est vraiment génant car au démarrage de chaque service, j'ai cette erreur, le boot prends donc un temps fou, de plus je crains pour mes données. Je pense que mon erreur a été de faire un revdep-rebuild, il y'a peu...

 :Idea:  Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aiguiller un peu plus ? Je crains de faire plus de dégats !

Par avance, merçi.

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

Les segfaults ça sent pas bon, en effet.

Après le boot tout tourne normalement ? Ta RAM est OK ? Le revdep-rebuild ne devrait pas poser de problèmes, au contraire, il est là pour régler ce type de problèmes.

Est-ce que /var est une partoche à part ? Le FS est sain ?

Je n'ai pas beaucoup de réponses, mais des questions qui pourraient orienter tes recherches pour l'instant  :Wink: 

----------

## jaypeche

salut kernelsensei,

comme tu dis les segfault pô bien ! D'autant plus que je ne tiens à perdre mes données. Je t'apporte qq réponses :

 *Quote:*   

> Après le boot tout tourne normalement ?

 

Oui, aucun souçi, mis à part si je cherche à intervenir sur un service (5min d'attente mais ça tourne)

 *Quote:*   

> Ta RAM est OK ?

 

Oui je pense, le probleme ne semble pas venir de là, à vérifier... Je devrais peut être faire un memtest !

```
dbox2 dev-ruby # cat /proc/meminfo

MemTotal:        1552380 kB

MemFree:           46064 kB

Buffers:           30896 kB

Cached:          1092600 kB

SwapCached:        47376 kB

Active:           718548 kB

Inactive:         703752 kB

Active(anon):     152244 kB

Inactive(anon):   169132 kB

Active(file):     566304 kB

Inactive(file):   534620 kB

Unevictable:           0 kB

Mlocked:               0 kB

HighTotal:        662408 kB

HighFree:           1240 kB

LowTotal:         889972 kB

LowFree:           44824 kB

SwapTotal:       3156768 kB

SwapFree:        3008928 kB

Dirty:              2844 kB

Writeback:             0 kB

AnonPages:        276476 kB

Mapped:            74692 kB

Shmem:             22572 kB

Slab:              37572 kB

SReclaimable:      26412 kB

SUnreclaim:        11160 kB

KernelStack:         992 kB

PageTables:         3188 kB

NFS_Unstable:          0 kB

Bounce:                0 kB

WritebackTmp:          0 kB

CommitLimit:     3932956 kB

Committed_AS:    1322548 kB

VmallocTotal:     122880 kB

VmallocUsed:       65620 kB

VmallocChunk:      17692 kB

HugePages_Total:       0

HugePages_Free:        0

HugePages_Rsvd:        0

HugePages_Surp:        0

Hugepagesize:       4096 kB

DirectMap4k:       36856 kB

DirectMap4M:      872448 kB

```

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que /var est une partoche à part ? Le FS est sain ? 

 

Une seule partition système et une partition de boot, le FS est sain, testé depuis un livecd.

 *Quote:*   

> Le revdep-rebuild ne devrait pas poser de problèmes, au contraire, il est là pour régler ce type de problèmes.

 

Je crois sincèrement que c'est l'origine de mon problème, j'ai fait un revdep-rebuild il y a qq temps, je n'ai pas dû m'y prendre comme il faut.

Peut-être peux-tu m'apporter des précisions ?

Merçi pour ton aide.   :Idea: 

++

----------

## jaypeche

 *Quote:*   

> dbox2 dev-ruby # depscan.sh --help
> 
> Usage: depscan.sh [options]
> 
> Rebuild Gentoo init.d service dependency tree.
> ...

 

```
dbox2 dev-ruby # depscan.sh -u -s /var/lib/init.d
```

Cette commande a résolu mon problème, tout simplement !   :Wink: 

----------

